# Coke Soap! HP~ UPDATE Cut Pic



## Artephius (Jun 19, 2009)

This experiment relates to this thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11163

I think I'll just start with the pictures...

-----






I poured the lye in a little at a time and mixed; each time the reaction was instant and bubbles would climb the wall of the bowl. I wish I could have gotten pictures of that but I was afraid to stop stirring! You can see the steam, though.






Pouring into the oils. Let me tell you about this smell. My dog whined until I let him outside at this point. The smell filled the room. I have no idea how to describe it, but I will say this-- I thought beer soap stunk, and I was _wrong_.






Mixed it by hand for a few seconds.






It reached a light trace pretty quickly with the stick blender. Lots of bubbling though-- I'm not completely sure if that's got something to do with the coke or if it's just because I was using a stick blender on such a small batch (250g).






A few more minutes...Mmm. Looks like chocolate pudding. (Wish it smelled like it.)






Vaseline stage. Definitely not chocolate pudding.






And now there officially is no danger of me ever mistaking this soap for a food product. Ew.






Unless...chocolate mashed potatoes?






Glopped into its mold. It's definitely not got the smoothest texture, but that's probably my fault because a bit after I took it off the heat, I realized I couldn't stand the smell any longer and poured enough peppermint EO in there to make my nose tingle. While I was mixing that in it chunked up a little. But let me tell you, getting rid of that smell was _worth it_.

-----

So...we shall see. But as I was cleaning up the pot, it definitely made promising soap bubbles and appeared to be acting more or less like any other HP soap. So that's promising...


----------



## Dixie (Jun 19, 2009)

great tutorial. Can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2009)

I would think it would bubble very good seeing how the coke is mostly sugar.  Look forward to the pics after the cut.

Val


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 19, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Very cool tut , loved the color changes , I hope the soap is awesome.

Kitn


----------



## candice19 (Jun 20, 2009)

Definitely keep us updated with this experiment, I'm VERY curious to see the outcome!


----------



## kittywings (Jun 20, 2009)

Me too!!!  My beer soap wasn't too bad while I was making it, but I wish I had put more FO in it because I smell a bit of funk now.


----------



## LJA (Jun 20, 2009)

I love experiments!  Thanks for posting this.  Hope it turns out for you.


----------



## Val (Jun 20, 2009)

I was thinking about something a teacher told us in high school   ......  the smell of burnt sugar can make a pregnant woman sick.   Just thought I would give a heads up in case any of our soapers are pregy.

It is an awful smell and I bet that is what it smells like.   LOL

Val


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

so what did it smell like???


----------



## Artephius (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all the interest. I'm just a newbie soap maker so I was 80% sure after I posted the pictures those with more experience would be horrified somehow by my amateurish ways.   

As for the smell: I'm really not sure how to describe it. It's very chemical-y, if that makes sense. I think there might be a note of burnt sugar to it, but I've burnt sugar in candy making before, and this was not just that. The words that I wrote down in my notes about the smell are *not* family friendly enough to post on this forum!

I will say, that the smell has mellowed a bit, and because of all that peppermint EO I shamelessly added at the end, it now looks & smells almost exactly like the cheap chocolate mint candy you might buy at the dollar store.

Anyway, I know you all want pictures so here's the cut pic!






The texture isn't great. My HP beer soap definitely has a nicer feel to it. What fun though! I can't wait to see if it actually cleans anything~


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting! Did you let the soda get very flat and cold first?


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that is a nice looking bar of soap


----------



## LJA (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow...that's not half bad!  Now I'm dying to know how it feels.  lol.  Totally interesting.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool!! I wonder if it would turn out a little lighter if you did RTCP?


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 21, 2009)

..


----------



## Artephius (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to answer the question about boiling/letting it go flat first! I did let it get flat, rather, I boiled it and let it get to room temp. Ideally, I would have chilled it too, but I'm not that patient. 

I can't wait to try it. That's why I did HP instead of CP. I suspect the texture would be nicer as a CP bar, but my excitement (as it often does) got the better of me. I'm still going to try to let it cure for as long as I can. Hopefully I'll be able to resist for at least a week.

If other people try it, I'd really like to see their pictures. I would suggest using a strong FO!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

That turned out fantastic . I can't wait to hear what you think about it after you use it 

Kitn


----------



## eucalypta (Jun 21, 2009)

I followed his thread with great interest, and the outcome seems good - apart from the original smell of course 
Congratulations.

You did a geat job - I bet it wil lather like mad.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 21, 2009)

*x*

  i admire your adventurous spirit!  remember, some of the greatest scientific achievements were accidents and flops-

3M has a whole bunch of patents on things like that.

if it wasn't for curious, questing minds, we'd all be near a river, pounding our laundry on the rocks! LOL!

good job!  let us know how it turns out.   

do you think maybe next time to try flat coke?


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 21, 2009)

You're a brave soul! the end result looks good though! after all that trouble, give yourself a break.


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 25, 2009)

I am curious to see how it feels!


----------

